# SOUTHERN RESEARCH CO?



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all as anyone ordered from src lately as I been trying all weekend but just keeps saying not available? Does anyone know if they closed down or just having website issues,thanks Phil


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I just got straight on there

http://southernresearchco.co.uk/


----------



## G_Gee (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.southernresearchcompanies.com/peptides.html

This is the one I've always used


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

That site although working still requires some parts of the .com site.

Theyre having serious IT issues or i suspect under a DDoS as no site i know can have such bad servers to be down for over a week (nearly two).

You cant email them or anything.

For all the confidence i have in their peptides this isnt good...


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

m575 said:


> I just got straight on there
> 
> http://southernresearchco.co.uk/


I can get on site but cant order nothing It just doesnt go through? Also emails are being redirected back to me


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

I placed an order on the .co.uk website last week before realising the .com site was down. I just received this email so I think all will be good... I still wouldn't be placing a new order until it's all back up and running though...

**

Dear Valued SRC Customer,

Thank you for your recent order and continued support. We are currently experiencing some difficulties with our new website and hope to have more information soon. We are working hard on this problem and hope to have a solution soon so that we can get every order shipped out to you as quickly as possible. If you have any questions in regards to this, please email us at [email protected] or call us at 972-346-4519 and we will answer your questions as best as we can. As soon as we have a better update, we will be sure to email you with this new information and with more details on your order. Please let us know if there is anything else we can do for you in the meantime and as always, we appreciate your patience and continued loyalty.

-SRC

SouthernResearchCompanies.com


----------



## l18m83 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello everyone. Made an order with SRC and received the below response (even though I thought i had made it clear the it was intended for vitro purposes). Anybody else receive this?

Dear Valued SRC Customer, Thank you for your recent purchase and continued loyalty to Southern Research Companies. At this time we are unable to fill your requested order due to a violation in company policy. Southern Research Companies provides quality peptides for in vitro purposes only. Violation of current policy requires the company to void, refund and prevent future sale to ALL customers who violate company policy. Please feel free to contact us with any questions, concerns, or feedback you may have via email or phone correspondence; 972.346.4519. Thank you for your understanding. -SRC


----------

